# My first attempt at a hamburger fatty..



## rvial (May 3, 2014)

Decided to try my first fatty and was got it ready for throwing on the smoker tomorrow.  I don't think my wife is anywhere near as excited as I am.  She asked me what it was exactly and when I told her she called it a gut bomb and made a face.  I also learned an important lesson tonight... wax paper is not a good replacement for  plastic  when wrapping it up and twirling it around.  It tore and food went everywhere lol  I salvaged what I could and ended up just mixing it all together and making it into a log.   

Here's the pics from before the incident!













IMAG0162.jpg



__ rvial
__ May 3, 2014


















IMAG0163.jpg



__ rvial
__ May 3, 2014


















IMAG0164.jpg



__ rvial
__ May 3, 2014


















IMAG0165.jpg



__ rvial
__ May 3, 2014


----------



## rvial (May 3, 2014)

Garlic Powder, onions, black pepper and mushrooms!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 4, 2014)

It's always a treat to see people roll/make these! (I'd never even heard of such, before joining this site). Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smallfry (May 4, 2014)

Hey, I learned the only way to construct the perfect fattie is to practice, practice, practice....and the best part is eating your mistakes...keep on smokin!


----------



## rvial (May 4, 2014)

I will be tating it for dinner tonight!


----------



## rvial (May 4, 2014)

bacon is cridpy at least :)


----------

